# Best Horse Trick!



## ChristianCowgirl (May 5, 2010)

Ok, everybody grab your thinking caps! I wanna see the coolest tricks that your horses can do. 

Rules:
1. it has to be a horse you trained
2. you can post a picture or video that shows off your horses ability (both is great too!)
3. only enter 1 trick
4. be creative!

There will be prizes for the top 3 tricks. After the winners are announced, winners can send me one picture that they would like edited. I will discuss the details of the edits with the winners. 

Entries must be in by July 23 so I can judge them and post the winners.

Enjoy! I'm looking forward to seeing your entries!!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Here's me and my stallion!


----------



## Flex Horse (Mar 10, 2010)

The Cartwheel - Looking forward to seeing everyone tricks!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

oooh lol my horse doesn't know any tricks. but mind if people tell how they taught such a trick?? i'd love to teach my colt how to lay down on command.


----------



## sarahsboergoats (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah, I'd like to teach my horse to lay down!  It looks like it would be hard!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

It's not hard at all! And there's lots of videos on youtube that teach how, it's actually something very good for foals to learn since it is a training item and their minds are sponges at such young ages. Instead of people throwing them out to pasture trick training and such are really useful for bonding, trust, and so much more!


----------



## ChloeButler09 (May 2, 2010)

Me and my pony lolly, i have taken a month to tech her... crossed legs, rear on command get on that thing, bow,halt back!  i didnt no which one would win though :/


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I taught my gelding how to bow.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'd love to teach my mare's foal some of this when she foals! It'll be a mini


----------



## ChristianCowgirl (May 5, 2010)

I'd like to know how you taught the tricks too! (but it's not criteria for winning.)

These are great tricks!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Fun thread!!  Ok mine's not NEARLY as cool as those above it, but here ya go! First thing I ever taught my mare...this was Day 1 of her learning it! I'm always so amazed at how quickly horses learn!!


----------



## lolly (Jul 1, 2010)

*Bow*

i tought my pony to bow and i think she does it really well! 

video and pic


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

WOW that is one heck of a bow!


----------



## lolly (Jul 1, 2010)

Thankyou


----------



## On The Bright Side (Jul 18, 2010)

Those are so cool  I'm teaching the horse I lease how to bow. Is it a good stretch for their back too?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ok, no videos but this was my first attempt at teaching sparta to lay down = )


----------



## On The Bright Side (Jul 18, 2010)

That's cool, i love his leg markings


----------



## Knaagdier (May 3, 2010)

I can't wait to see how he'll look all grown up


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

i wish his legs were really like that! it was just his foal fuzzies falling off and he still has it clinging to his pasterns lol it drives me crazy that it wont fall off lol and i can't wait to see him all grown up either and i can't wait to finally break him in in a couple of years as well


----------



## ChristianCowgirl (May 5, 2010)

Ok. This contest is now officially closed. (Sorry I didn't post earlier this morning, but I wasn't feeling well.)

I had an awful time trying to pick winners. All your tricks are wonderful! I'd love to know how you taught your horses so I can teach Misty. Right now we're working on giving kisses, but that's all I know how to teach.
Here are the winners!!
*1st: Hoofprints in the Sand
2nd: Poco1220
3rd: ChloeButler09*
Great job everybody! I enjoyed all your posts. 

(If you were in the top 3, you will be receiving a pm from me about getting your photo edit.)


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

yay thanks!!!  If you want to know how it's actually pretty easy...I used tic tacs as treats and I would just tap her hold out my hand say SHAKE and then pick up her leg to show her what I wanted  

After a few repetitions she started anticipating and now she does it without the tap on the shoulder...I just hold out my hand and ask her to shake 

You'll have to post a vid on here after you teach your mare!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChristianCowgirl (May 5, 2010)

If I ever get her to do any tricks, I'll bribe someone to take a video and pictures.  Right now she's still on basics... She's only 4 months old.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Poco1220 said:


> It's not hard at all! And there's lots of videos on youtube that teach how, it's actually something very good for foals to learn since it is a training item and their minds are sponges at such young ages. Instead of people throwing them out to pasture trick training and such are really useful for bonding, trust, and so much more!


Would you post the link to the video you used?


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

If u search qtpocos on you tube it shows a couple videos of me still using ropes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

great thanks ;]


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's my photo for editing, and thank you!!  Do whatever you want with it!


----------



## ChristianCowgirl (May 5, 2010)

I've only received 2 of my winner's photos for editing. If I named you as a winner and you have not submitted a photo, please send it within the next week.


----------

